# hygro sp red



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Im looking for an emmersed picture of this plant.. I know its been lost in the us.. but... just curious to see what it looks like in its emmersed state


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

I was surprised, I came upon this species recently, and being that it's rare I thought I'd try and grow it emersed so I could propagate it faster. The stem was a little bent when I got it, so I decided to lay it on top of the soil horizontally, angled in such a way that the leaves (there weren't many to begin with, only like 4 and they weren't huge, nor was it a super long stem), were facing more or less directly up. I have to admit I'm not experienced at growing stem plants emersed, I focus on Aroids, so I don't know if this was the right call or not, but I figured I would get more stems this way, I did make sure that the roots were covered, but not the stem itself, and certainly not the leaves. I didn't really notice any growth or anything, besides perhaps the leaves tilting a teensy bit towards the light, and after a few weeks it just died. Too bad I only had one stem. I was kinda surprised that it died, since I assume that this species can be grown emersed, but a number of things could've been the cause, who knows? I did keep it in super high humidity with no air flow, but I also opened it up to air out at least twice a day, and misted everything thoroughly like I always do, didn't notice any signs of fungal growth, who knows? It probably just wasn't getting enough light, or needed more airflow and less humidity? I dunno....


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Google, sixth hit:









If you like I can send you some


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd LOVE some!!!! This looks like it is a Hygro corymbosa variation, no? I think there is a plant that is just called Hygrophila ssp. "Red", but when I looked it up, it seemed to be just a synonym of Alternanthera 'Reineckii', but as Sjb1987 said, the plant has been lost in the U.S., so maybe there does exist such a plant. I dunno, personally, I got the stem I had from the ADA store that was in NJ, where I had worked part-time for a short while before they closed in order to move locations, (will be opening back up in a few months).


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

I found something called Hygrophila SP. "Arguaia Red Line form" on a Thai website, which looks a lot like what I had, but slightly less red. Actually a lot less red, but I'm guessing that this picture is of the emersed form, whereas I had the submerged form. Whatever the plant I had was, it didn't look like a Alternanthera 'Reineckii'...


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

@Yo-han
I thought we agreed that the plant you linked to is a. sessilis? (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/87316-super-rare-hygrophila-sp-red.html)

the real plant is more low growing much like h. araguaia but with broader leaves like those of s. stolonifera


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Read it again. I said the plant in the OP is the Alternathera and the one in my picture the real Hygrophila sp. 'red'.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I suspect the real thing may really be a _Staurogyne_. I haven't seen it in years!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I know the real Hygrophila (possibly Staurogyne) sp. 'Red' only from the plantfinder description and photo.
Does the plant shown in Yo-Han's posting (http://www.extraplant.com/media/cat...19eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/f/i/file_58_2.jpg) match the real and possibly lost one that Cavan mentions? I suspect the Hygro sp. 'Red' in the extraplant pic might be a true Hygro from the corymbosa group. Of course, it has to be flowered...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Even without flowers, there are differences. _Staurogyne_ retain a pubescent stem submersed, and do not have cystoliths in their leaves; these can be seen under slight magnification while holding them up to light. They are calcium aggregations that look like tiny grains of rice.


----------



## Spyke (Aug 18, 2012)

I saw this plant on plantfinder, and I must say it is gorgeous. I wants some!!!!


----------

